# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم البوكسات والبرامج المحميه الاخرى تحديثات :  DC-Unlocker V1.00.0629 Huawei U8150 IDEOS added Finally

## Shamseldeen Victory

Added : 
Huawei U8150 IDEOS (ZONG Ideos, T-Mobile comet and other brands)
-direct unlock
-reset wrong code counter 
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  تحديث جديد لبرنامج فك اللوكات = DC-Unlocker V1.00.0629

----------

